# Donne: sapevatelo!



## bettypage (12 Ottobre 2016)

http://blog.cliomakeup.com/2016/10/vajazzling/


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Ottobre 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> http://blog.cliomakeup.com/2016/10/vajazzling/


Tocca anche imbrillantinare la patata :w00t:


----------



## bettypage (12 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tocca anche imbrillantinare la patata :w00t:


Ma ti immagini la scomodità con i vestiti o mentre fai fichi fichi? E magari a fine sessione ci sarà una migrazione di brillantini su lui:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Ottobre 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma ti immagini la scomodità con i vestiti o mentre fai fichi fichi? E magari a fine sessione ci sarà una migrazione di brillantini su lui:rotfl:


Gli si imbrillantina tutto il pistolo :rotfl:
ecco una regola per il 3D "prudenza": uomini  evitare amanti che amano il wajazzling


----------



## Andrea Lila (12 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Gli si imbrillantina tutto il pistolo :rotfl:
> ecco una regola per il 3D "prudenza": uomini  evitare amanti che amano il wajazzling


:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> :rotfl:


Trovare una scusa plausibile la vedo dura 

vero è che un mio amico si spalmo'  al mare una crema solare iridescente, senza leggere la composizione 
la crema donava  alla pelle un effetto moooolto dorato e luminoso  :rotfl:
lui è' quasi glabro e  pelato.
tu immagina un omaccione che girava in spiaggia con la pelle cosparsa di luccichini dorati  in ogni dove 
sembrava un lampione :rotfl:


----------



## ologramma (12 Ottobre 2016)

solo curiosità , ma quando si è al dunque e si va giù per vedere più da vicino l'opera d'arte e caso mai iniziare a fare quello che si  fa con la lingua , ma sti brillantini non è che sono tossici:carneval:?


----------



## bettypage (12 Ottobre 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> solo curiosità , ma quando si è al dunque e si va giù per vedere più da vicino l'opera d'arte e caso mai iniziare a fare quello che si  fa con la lingua , ma sti brillantini non è che sono tossici:carneval:?


Fossero commestibili, tipo caramelline, sai che divertimento!


----------



## ologramma (12 Ottobre 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Fossero commestibili, tipo caramelline, sai che divertimento!


hai ragione .....pensa prenderli e mangiarli uno ad uno e poi arrivare al dessert tutto appiccicoso


----------



## Eliade (12 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tocca anche imbrillantinare la patata :w00t:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2016)

È indispensabile depilazione preventiva. Si andranno a incastonare nei bulbi?


----------



## MariLea (12 Ottobre 2016)

Carino, 
mi ha fatto ricordare quando dieci anni fa tingevo il mio triangolo ed il suo pizzetto color fucsia


----------

